# Being Thankful For The Crumbs From His Table



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 6, 2009)

> Posted on 06 February 2009
> 
> Greetings, dear readers!
> 
> ...



Found HERE.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 6, 2009)

That reminds me of a sermon preached by Arden Hodgins, who used to be a member of our church and now is a pastor in La Mirada CA. He was preaching on this same text and commented on the Caananite woman's response:

"She basically was saying, I may be a dog, but I'm _your_ dog, Master."

Even thinking about it brings a tear to my eye, dog that I am.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 6, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> That reminds me of a sermon preached by Arden Hodgins, who used to be a member of our church and now is a pastor in La Mirada CA. He was preaching on this same text and commented on the Caananite woman's response:
> 
> "She basically was saying, I may be a dog, but I'm _your_ dog, Master."
> 
> Even thinking about it brings a tear to my eye, dog that I am.



Amen!


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 6, 2009)

Though many times the path I trod is hard and difficult, the Lord is sovereign; the fact that HE would consider me at all fills my heart to overflowing!


----------

